# Shedder Crab Oil?????



## Young Buck (Jul 26, 2001)

Where is the closest place to DC to get some Shedder crab oil? I went to Holiday Sports in Temple Hills, MD and they had something in the form of liquid gel. Has anyone use this and was it effective?


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Was the stuff dark brown? If so, it's good too. If you can't take the smell of the clear stuff then go with that and you'll be fine. If you use the brown stuff I think you waste less of it. I mix or add a little water in a cup or on my cutting board. This makes it easier to put on my bait. The clear oil stink like crazy but works like a charm. I always have both on hand so I would say give them both a try to see which you like best. If this GEL stuff you speak of is not the same then, please let me know the name of it. I would love to try something new. I don't always follow the crowd!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Yes, the shedder stuff works great. Couple days before I go on my fishing trip, I use it as a body wash. You take a handful of it(half bottle) and rub it all over your body.

It works great at attracting fish and repelling foul characters on the pier and surf.


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

But don't that also attrack mosquitoes?  Talking about a bite in the @ss


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Jang...

I have to using it when I take a shower!  I bought three bottles of the stuff at Anglers. It was by Smelly Jelly. They had it mispriced at $3.99 per bottle.  It normally sells for $6.00 a bottle. 

Why don't you guys use this at NB? Sure would repel some of the rif-raf that like to cause trouble there. Just an idea...


----------



## The fisherman (Jul 6, 2001)

Holiday sports does carry the clear Shredder oil.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Shedder oil stinks?! I think it smells really good, not like I would wear it as after shave, but it does smell good in a food sort of way. I have contemplated giving it a taste but the not for human consumption label scared me off.


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

I hope the flies don't bother you while having this scent on your hand.


----------



## Young Buck (Jul 26, 2001)

Thanks for all the replies. The name of the oil/gel is Shedder oil by Smelly Jelly. It smells awful. I was thinking of using it to soak some squid and chicken breast. Next stop, Point Lookout. Any other places near DC, I should try?


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Hey guys.
The cast on my leg was giving me fits..Dr would not change it and I put some of that on my toes and no problem..Changed itin a hurry..Just kidding..


I did see a man at NB who had wd40 sitting by his tackle box when the game warden came by..The gamewarden told the man to put the wd40 in his car and not bring it back to the pier..If he needed to use it to use it at his car.

This official came up in an 18 ft whaler and surprised a lot of people..Everyone was legal but just to see him comeup by boat.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

YB- cut your chichen breast into strips place in a zip lock bag and about four to five drops of the oil seal the bag,mix the chicken and oil together and put it into the frig over nite.this stuff works great if you should go fishing for catfish in the Potamac,but for salt Trout love even better. Good luck.


----------

